# Tilt trailer hardware



## Scott06z71 (Oct 18, 2013)

I recently bought a boat with a tilt trailer. The hardware at the tilt point is missing, the previous owner had it tied down with a rope. I haven't looked at it very close yet. I'm just getting started on working on my trailer and I want to get the needed hardware. I have done some searches and find pins for the tilt. I did not see a hole for a pin. I see a flat spot with 2 bolt holes. I'm asking if some of you can post some pictures of your tilt hardware mounted on your trailer so that I can figure out what I need. I will take a picture of mine tomorrow and post it. I have been waiting to cut the rope off until I get what I need to fix it properly.


----------



## BrazosDon (Oct 30, 2013)

How about you posting some pics? It will be a lot easer. If you do that you will have all the brain on the forum to help you out but if we do it your way we only have one brain to try to make a decision and we still don't get to see your boat and trailer.


----------



## Colbyt (Nov 2, 2013)

Some heavy duty gate hardware can be modded for this use. I can't quite recall the exact name of the part you are searching for. If you don't need tilt a u-bolt or couple of high strength bolts can usually secure the trailer parts. Welding it closed is also an option.


----------

